# Creating a custom bitmap font from ripped game fonts?



## Silent Hell (Apr 5, 2019)

So I ripped the font from Sin & Punishment because I wanted to make a custom translation texture pack for the N64 version stylized after the Wii VC version. The subtitles are actually textures, so I wanted to use this font AS IS to achieve the effect of the VC version. I'm not looking to use this as a traditional Windows font. I merely need a program that can tile and export the text as a PNG file instead of manually copy pasting. I'm kinda looking for something along the lines of the https://deathgenerator.com/#smrpg or the fire emblem text simulator, but I lack the programming knowledge to do so. If anyone can help, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Here is the font by the way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2019)

Will not take programming. Will take some effort though (just once, and it should be fairly basic image editing territory).

The DS has a font format called NFTR (one editor for it https://gbatemp.net/threads/nftr-editor.105060/ , crystaltile2 also has the ability to import BMP/PNG so you could possibly use that here as well).

If you were so inclined you could take the font above, find a suitable donor font (while it is not as common as the DS SDAT sound format it is in enough games), replace or add all those to ones in the font and type away. The internal gradient thing might make it harder but if push comes to shove you can replicate that in fairly short order within an image editor (if it needs and outline then if it is black on white then select all black, shrink by one pixel, add a mask/delete to reveal the under layer which is said gradient repeated at necessary intervals, if it does not need an outline then even better as you don't have to mess with masks/deleting and shrinking).


----------



## Silent Hell (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks! I'll definitely look into those.


----------

